# OBAMA TO CHANGE NAME OF RONALD REAGAN AIRPORT



## Eric Weiss

President Barack Obama will deliver his final State of the Union address on Jan. 12, a speech expected to cover everything from improving Islamic relations to the economy to gun confiscation.

White House press secretary Josh Earnest says Obama has told speechwriters and aides that he wants to avoid the traditional laundry list of legislative priorities in favor of a broader package of executive orders to address the country's direction and its image in the World.

Included will be a series of mandates that will stabilize relations with the Muslim community.First on The President's agenda will be the reaming of Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport to The Malcolm X International Airport and Welcome Center.

“The future must not belong to those who slander the Prophet of Islam." Obama told Fox News' Courtney Friel in a phone interview,“We’ve seen those results in generations of Muslim immigrants – farmers and factory workers, helping to lay the railroads and build our cities, the Muslim innovators who helped build some of our highest skyscrapers and who helped unlock the secrets of our universe.”
The Administration believes this Airport initiative will show the World America is "just as committed to peace as our Muslim brothers."

On February 6, 1998, President Bill Clinton signed legislation changing the airport's name from Washington National Airport to Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport, to honor the former president on his 87th birthday.
Obama believes changing the name to honor slain civil rights leader Malcolm X appease Muslims offended by American Judao-Christian prejudices.

The remodeling and name change would begin some time in 2017.Congress has a 60-legislative-day window to reject regulations before their implementation. Obama can veto Congress' decision and implement new rules anyway -- but only if he's still in the Oval Office.

Watch President Obama deliver his final State of the Union address 9PM EST, with complete FoxNews.com post-speech analysis.We will be joined by political experts Ted Nugent, Victoria Jackson, and Phil Robertson "The Duck Commander" all this,tonight of Fox News.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What a wonderful satire.


----------



## TNHarley

Is this satire?


----------



## mdk

Fox News: The FB Page strikes again.


----------



## mdk




----------



## Arianrhod

The "reaming of Ronald Reagan National Airport"?  That does sound serious...


----------



## Papageorgio

Lol! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TNHarley said:


> Is this satire?



Fox viewers
So gullible


----------



## Pogo

I don't know anybody who calls it "Reagan" anyway.  Everybody I work with that uses that airport still calls it "National".



Arianrhod said:


> The "reaming of Ronald Reagan National Airport"?  That does sound serious...



Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## BULLDOG

I hear he's going to present another EO to require all republicans to wear diapers. They are such big babies anyway.


----------



## depotoo

This is a scam  perpetrated by who knows.  Surprised they still exist.  Tdtalliance?


----------



## Pogo

BULLDOG said:


> I hear he's going to present another EO to require all republicans to wear diapers. They are such big babies anyway.




Already in the works. Prolly made in China too.


----------



## emilynghiem

Just let Republicans name everything along the Right Wing.
Let Democrats name anything along the Left Wing.
And let the Undecideds and Transgender fight over how to label the Restrooms....


----------



## Pogo

emilynghiem said:


> Just let Republicans name everything along the Right Wing.
> Let Democrats name anything along the Left Wing.
> And let the Undecideds and Transgender fight over how to label the Restrooms....


----------

